# Best book on goats



## CJ Carlson (Jun 21, 2005)

I am wanting to purchase a reference book(s) on goats. We are fairly new to raising them and I would like something that covers things that might come up (such as sickness). We are not breeding at this time but may be in the future. We have both dairy and meat goats.

Thanks.

Cynthia


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

CJ Carlson said:


> I am wanting to purchase a reference book(s) on goats. We are fairly new to raising them and I would like something that covers things that might come up (such as sickness). We are not breeding at this time but may be in the future. We have both dairy and meat goats.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Cynthia


Natural Goat Care by Pat Coleby

Raising Milk Goats Successfully by Gail Luffman

I can't think of the name of my favorite, but it is by Harvey Considine... I think it is Dairy Goats for Pleasure and Profit. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Key (Apr 2, 2005)

Hands down-I love Gail Bowman's "Raising Meat Goats for Profit". I literally read it each night-I know, I have the goat "bug" bad! I memorized the book basically...it helps me recognize health probelms, and it also taught me to trim hooves, plan my breeding schedule, etc. She has Boer goats, but topics about dairy goats come up often in the book. I highly recommend her book!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I like all the the above listed books, and would add Goatkeeping 101 from Caprine Supply, and Raising Dairy Goats The Modern Way. I really like the Harvey Considine book, Dairy Goats for Pleasure and Profit. Excellent info from someone who's been in goats for a very long time.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

J.D. Jerry Bellenger's Book on raising goats is available through COUNTRYSIDE since he was the founder and long time editor....it has been my 'bible" since I started and even before I got my goats!


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Most books I have read are soo basic, a good check out at the library, or if purchased cheaply enough on half.com would be fine, but don't go spending alot of money on them. After a couple of breeding seasons, and especially with the internet, you will soon want and need Goat Medicine. The rest can simply have exurpts taken from them and placed in a 3 ring binder. Also download parts of saanendoah.com (the med list is on this site in the archives and also on dairygoatsplus.com fiascofarm.com has tons of good information to download into your three ring binder book. Soon you will have your own wealth of information from many sources rather than one persons point of view.

The problem with books written by lay people, is the same thing I ran into when playing with the idea of writing a book. Everything we do with goats is extra label and as a lay person I can not write in a book and charge you to buy it information that does not come from a vet. So once again alot of books tell you the right drug to use but not the all important dosage. Some books just tell you to use the vet :bash: over and over like in the Dunn book. How helpful is that with soo many vets not knowing anything about small ruminants?

Very important with alot of information that it comes from someone in your geographical area, and of course a local mentor or goat club is best. Vicki


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> and of course a local mentor is best. Vicki



i have a very valuable mentor. unfortunately not local :haha: :haha: :haha: 
and she doesn't want to move to michigan :no: :no: 
susanne


----------



## sheep tamer (Mar 22, 2005)

..."After a couple of breeding seasons, and especially with 
the internet, you will soon want and need Goat Medicine."

Herbal Handbook for Farm and Stable  will help
you avoid such nonsense as giving your goats
drugs, IMO.

You'll gets lots of differing advice from the
internet, as you can already see.


----------

